# Kennesaw mini GTG



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Short notice here but Chefhow is making a trip south from PA to Kennesaw, GA. for a mini meet and to do some listening, BS'ing and tuning of sorts. Anybody in the Metro area contact me and I can give directions to the location. This should start around 4:30pm - 5:00pm until Howard needs to leave.

Ralph's Bar & Grill
Bellsferry Rd. (Publix Shopping Center @ 575 & Bellsferry Rd.)


Chuck
770-295-8349

Leave a message if I don't answer since I'll be busy all day with stuff I want to get done around the house.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I hope that you guys have fun.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

We did. Lets hook up before the Vinny.

Chuck


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

you guys and your man dates....

*jealous*


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Just got back to Chatt. Took FOREVA!!!! It was great seeing you again Chuck and meeting Bill. Don't let Mark touch the truck and you had better have written down the settings, it sounds fantastic!!! Bill if you have any questions feel free to ask, I'll do what I can to help. See y'all Sunday at the Vinny.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Good to see you again too Howard. Nope....not messing with the tune at all before the Vinny. I think I have it where I want it now. I've already plotted the settings in my book and will be measuring the output of the current amps before changing to the other Twisters. Gain set and I think I'm done. Drive safe and see you at the Vinny.

Chuck


----------

